# AD1888 drivers for Win7



## zuser2 (May 15, 2010)

Hi, I need the "Analog Devices AD1888 @ SiS 7012 Audio Device" for Windows 7 Ultimate.

I have tried the Xp drivers (from the CD of the Motherboard: ASUS P4S800D, setting the compatibility to Xp SP2) , the device manager recognize the INF driver but after appears the Error Code 39, exactly this:

Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)

And there is no sound... in the traybar, the icon of sound is disactivated with this error: "No Audio Output Device Is installed"

The ID of sound card is this: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7012

I have tried all procedures linked in the other topics of this forum and I have tried also with drivers found in Google, but nothing...

I use the Windows 7 RTM Final.
Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Check the Asus website. And I don't believe you can use XP drivers, although the Vista drivers may work.


----------

